# Verkaufe Gamer PC



## Poo100 (2. November 2009)

So Hi Leute.



 Habe mir vor ca. 2-3 Monaten einen PC zusammengestellt.Leider weiß ich
 selbst nicht wieso ich das Geld für einen PC ausgegeben habe, da ich
 kaum spiele.Nicht aus zeitlichen Gründen, sondern einfach, weil ich
 dazu keine Lust mehr habe.Ich wollte gelegentlich einen Zocker PC
 haben, der nicht allzu viel kostet und mit dem ich Spaß haben kann.
 (Grafik, Leistung).Mit ihm ist es möglich Crysis fast ganz flüssig zu
 spielen.



 So nun zum PC:



 Gehäuse: Thermaltake Midi M5 Black Metal

 Mainboard: ASRock A780GM-LE AMD 780G AM2+ mATX

 RAM: 2x2048MB OCZ Platinum 1066MHz

 Netzteil: GEH ATX Cooler Master Real Power Pro 520W

 Cardreader: Ultron UCR 75 in 1 + USB 3.5''

 CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 2700 MHz 3UB AM2+ 95W Blackedition

 Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 SATA schwarz

 HDD: 500GB Samsung HD520Hi

 Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 512MB



 So das sind Informationen genug.Verpackungen hätte ich von allem noch
 da.Alles funktioniert tadellos und ist in 1A Zustand, wie ebenso die
 Verpackungen.



 Würde den PC gerne versenden.WIe hoch die Versandkosten dafür wären,
 weiß ich im Moment noch nicht.Kommt auch darauf an, ob ihr den PC (wird
 so verschickt) mit den OVP's wollt (wegen dem Platz) oder nicht.Ich
 rechne aber mal stark mit maximal 20€, wobei ich schon denke,dass das
 nicht der Fall sein wird.



 Nun was ich dafür haben will sind auf VHB ungefähr 500€ inkl. Versand(kommt drauf an).



 Wie gesagt alles auf Verhandlungsbasis.Bei Interesse einfach bitte melden oder mich hier anschreiben.



 Möchte den gerne so schnell wie es geht loswerden, habe vor mir ein Stack zu holen.



 Also Liebe Grüße aus Heilbronn.



 Poo100


----------

